# Solved: need help writing simple DOS batch file



## mikecarter79 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello,
I have not messed around with DOS batch files in many years, and I need a simple program that will write the proper firmware to 1 of 3 different types of WD hard drives. The batch file only has to query the user for the hard drive type. Let's call the hard drive types A, B or C. Once the user inputs the hard drive type, an exec program will execute using the proper firmware for that particular drive type. Finally, a second exec file will execute for all 3 hard drive cases.

Here is what I need in laymens terms:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

query user : are you updating firmware on WD hard drive type A, B or C : (HDtype)
VAR = HDtype

if HDtype = A then execute (WD_download.exe 1tb.bin)
else
if HDtype = B then execute (WD_download.exe 250_500.bin)
else
if HDtype = C then execute (WD_download.exe velociraptor.bin)
endif

wdsspd.exe -a

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks in advance for your help !!!!
-Mike


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I can write this for you when I get back from vacation but you have the general idea of what you need to do. The only two commands you need to use are SET and IF.
At the cmd prompt you can read the help of each command by typing a /? after the command.

This is a pretty basic batch file to implement.

I only have my phone with me while on vacation.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nevermind. I see you were helped on another forum. Would have been nice of you to come back here and close out this thread if you had an answer on another forum.


----------



## mikecarter79 (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry, I will mark resolved


----------



## mikecarter79 (Jun 26, 2012)

For anyone interested, here is the code I got from another forum:

@echo off

:menu
set "hdType="
set /p "hdType=Are you updating firmware on WD Hard Drive type 'A', 'B' or 'C'? "
if /i "%hdType%" == "A" (start /wait WD_download.exe 1tb.bin&goto ok)
if /i "%hdType%" == "B" (start /wait WD_download.exe 250_500.bin&goto ok)
if /i "%hdType%" == "C" (start /wait WD_download.exe velociraptor.bin&goto ok)
cls
echo Invalid input!
echo Please try again.
echo,
goto menu

k
start wdsspd.exe -a


----------

